# Any news on Ambit3?



## byasini

Hi Guys,

Any1 here heard anything about Ambit3?

A friend just told me that Suunto has a ordered some new design to an Italian company for a new watch.

I know that if that news was correct then the new watch will be in the market for next year (external design may be just the beginning process)

See if you see any news about it in the net.


----------



## anto1980

SUUNTO auf der OutDoor 2014









vom 10. bis 13. Juli 2014 präsentiert SUUNTO auf der OutDoor in Friedrichshafen die Highlights der umfassenden Produktpalette. Neben den Modellen Ambit 2S, Ambit 2 und Ambit 2R stellt der Spezialist für Sportuhren, Tauchcomputern und Präzisionsinstrumenten aus Finnland die weiterentwickelte Version SUUNTO Ambit 3 vor. Mit den umfangreichen Funktionen der GPS-Uhr wird SUUNTO erneut den Bedürfnissen eines jeden Sportlers gerecht, und die Erfolgsgeschichte der Ambit-Familie wird fortgeführt.


----------



## morey000

^^^^
Wow. I wasn't expecting that. An Ambit 3 will be announced (not necessarily _available_) next month!

Ok- let's turn this thread into guessing what features it will have.

Bluetooth is the obvious next addition.


----------



## byasini

Great. 
I assume it will have a mini map. 
I always ask it from Suunto I hope they put it in Ambit3

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_C

ESPRESSO!  THE TIME IS RIGHT!!!


----------



## anto1980

Jeff_C said:


> ESPRESSO!  THE TIME IS RIGHT!!!


Ahahahahahahhahahahahah


----------



## hvrietsc

1. bluetooth so we don't need a PC/laptop anymore. great when travelling
2. bluetooth to allow for live tracking via the smart phone app
3. VIBRATING alarm. PLEASE!!!!! the beeps are really hard to hear
4. downloadable/installable map so you can see where you are
5. more memory so we can run more apps
6. 10 apps simultaneous instead of just 5.
7. 3, 3R and 3S models something for everyone's wallet (keep it up Suunto)


----------



## Doorstep_mile

hvrietsc said:


> 1. bluetooth so we don't need a PC/laptop anymore. great when travelling
> 2. bluetooth to allow for live tracking via the smart phone app
> 3. VIBRATING alarm. PLEASE!!!!! the beeps are really hard to hear
> 4. downloadable/installable map so you can see where you are
> 5. more memory so we can run more apps
> 6. 10 apps simultaneous instead of just 5.
> 7. 3, 3R and 3S models something for everyone's wallet (keep it up Suunto)


Although I would love all this features there is nothing in there which the Fenix (and I mean the 2 year old original) doesn't do except apps. And in my experience I only use apps because the watch itself lacks some variables which (again) some competitors have. If suunto can't do better I am afraid they will fall behind when others release their news this fall.

My wishlist beyond yours are:
- Wifi
- Wireless charging
- Integrated day-to-day fitness use
- Optical heart rate sensor
- Triple battery life
- Even thinner than today

I don't think all this will happen, but anyway I am glad to be using a working suunto then spending a lot of money to be a Garmin beta tester


----------



## hvrietsc

Doorstep_mile said:


> Although I would love all this features there is nothing in there which the Fenix (and I mean the 2 year old original) doesn't do except apps. And in my experience I only use apps because the watch itself lacks some variables which (again) some competitors have. If suunto can't do better I am afraid they will fall behind when others release their news this fall.
> 
> My wishlist beyond yours are:
> - Wifi
> - Wireless charging
> - Integrated day-to-day fitness use
> - Optical heart rate sensor
> - Triple battery life
> - Even thinner than today
> 
> I don't think all this will happen, but anyway I am glad to be using a working suunto then spending a lot of money to be a Garmin beta tester


Bluetooth with fenix is either or. Can't do heart rate and iPhone tracking for example. The navigation while running is a mess according to the internets. So as long as the ambit adds a few features it will stay ahead of fenix quality wise.


----------



## twelveone

Where's Joachim when you need him...


----------



## or_watching

Snort.


----------



## Doorstep_mile

hvrietsc said:


> Bluetooth with fenix is either or. Can't do heart rate and iPhone tracking for example. The navigation while running is a mess according to the internets. So as long as the ambit adds a few features it will stay ahead of fenix quality wise.


I know this, I couldn't resist buying one when I came upon a used Quatix (but with latest Fenix firmware). The used price on Fenix and it's siblings is almost ridiculous. Even on version 4.4 it's not working 100% but it is getting closer. So I am not saying the Garmin is better, I prefer my Ambit2 S for all running except when I need to run somewhere I have not been before. Then the Fenix excels with its map and ete/eta. I have not had any problems combining running and navigation, but I never run more than 10-12 km, normally less.

What I am saying is that I would love if Suunto could come up with something all new, not just take what's in the Fenix and make it work like it is supposed to. But this is perhaps the cost of not going on accord with quality control like Garmin does.

So I just hope that Suunto presents an Ambit 3 that will astonish me


----------



## hvrietsc

Doorstep_mile said:


> I prefer my Ambit2 S for all running except when I need to run somewhere I have not been before. Then the Fenix excels with its map and ete/eta.


When I plan my routes I name my waypoints with directions like:

R coyote (meaning turn right on coyote trail at this waypoint)
R2S summit (meaning turn right to stay on summit trail)
L peak (meaning turn left on peak trail)
S long (meaning Stay on long trail, for those times when the next turn is far away)

I created an app that beeps at 100, 75 and 50 meters away from the next way point. When this alarm goes off I switch to the navigate screen which shows distance to waypoint AND THE NAME OF THE WAYPOINT meaning I get instructions on what to do next. Works for me! If I make a turn that I am not sure off then I look at the zoomed in map on the navigation screen and if the direction arrow is not on the route then I know I did something wrong. I agree a map is better but for now try this app and renaming your waypoints to provide directions.

app: 2 nxt waypoint - App at Movescount.com
sample planned route with instructional names: Movescount.com - Powered by Suunto


----------



## morey000

I found something on the Suunto web site. The two new Ambit 3 models will be the Ambit 3 Peak, and the Ambit 3 Sport. They're listed on their support page. (oops  )


----------



## hvrietsc

morey000 said:


> I found something on the Suunto web site. The two new Ambit 3 models will be the Ambit 3 Peak, and the Ambit 3 Sport. They're listed on their support page. (oops  )
> 
> View attachment 1533141


let the guessing begin as to which features it will have. Oh wait we were already doing that.


----------



## pjc3

I like the sound of Ambit3 Peak......


----------



## morey000

hvrietsc said:


> Bluetooth with fenix is either or. Can't do heart rate and iPhone tracking for example....


true dat. Still handy for post workout uploads through your phone tho'. But yeah, the Fenix BT/ANT+ chip is either/or. However, not all devices are so constrained. the Garmin FR620 for instance- will take ANT+HR and use BT at the same time.

then again- my new Mio Link HR monitor puts out both BT and ANT+ at the same time- so I can just run it all in BT. The last thing I would want, however, is for text messages to be popping up on my watch screen. I know they'd be clogging up the watch and getting in the way of me wanting to see my running screens! Priorities man!

My guess is that the *Ambit3 Peak* is the updated A2 (i.e. with the barometric pressure sensor, thermometer) and designed to go head to head with the Fenix2- larger battery for long hiking and such.

the *Ambit3 Sport* is the updated 2S. Updated packaging/style, bluetooth, maybe more memory? Other than that- not much difference. I don't think that battery technology has progressed to the point where it can be much thinner- and if they could reduce power consumption, it would be more marketable to increase the life from 8hrs to 10 or 12 instead of shaving a millimeter.

And then they leave the 2R as the lower priced runners' watch- price it at $199. It's already very competitive in its field.

oooh. i know. a flexible battery setup- so the watch is thin and the battery power lives in the watch band! 

But the one thing that the Suunto is missing, that Garmin just kills them on, is the custom workout creator. It's simple to use and allows you to create really complex workouts and have the watch take you through it. Here's an example:









It's what I keep my old garmin 405 around for. very cool!


----------



## hvrietsc

morey000 said:


> But the one thing that the Suunto is missing, that Garmin just kills them on, is the custom workout creator. It's simple to use and allows you to create really complex workouts and have the watch take you through it. Here's an example:
> 
> View attachment 1533360
> 
> 
> It's what I keep my old garmin 405 around for. very cool!


Well, using a quote from the iPhone world: there is an app for that. See Interval App Generator | Seckle


----------



## margusl

morey000 said:


> I found something on the Suunto web site. The two new Ambit 3 models will be the Ambit 3 Peak, and the Ambit 3 Sport. They're listed on their support page. (oops  )
> 
> View attachment 1533141


13h later - well, apparently Suunto does listen. Or atleast monitors its traffic


----------



## kurtie

Hi there,

I recently purchased an Ambit2 R, so I am not going to get an Ambit3 anytime soon, but there are some minor tweaks in the firmware I would do to the Ambit2 (and they would make Ambit3 a better watch IMHO):

- Interval mode: It is only editable through movescount. The parameters could be editable in the watch as other brands do, so there is no need for a computer an Internet connection to change the intervals you want to do.

- Editable parameters for apps in the watch:in the same line as the previous one. I like a lot the apps concept, and being a tech-savvy user I enjoy making my own apps. Is a bit ridiculous to have to edit, or to create a new version of an app for changing the parameters. In the case of 'vritual partners', 'ghosts' or 'interval' apps is annoying. Being able to edit initial parameter values for apps in the watch would make some of them a lot more useful.

- Being able to create laps from apps. You can program now complex interval apps, but you cannot make them to create laps automatically (so you can look at averages and statistics on each interval) in the watch and you have to press the lap button.

- Beeps are hard to hear in a crowded city. Make it louder or add vibration alarms. (this is not doable in firmware, I know).

- I guess that for the sake of simplicity menus in the watch have been stripped down, but would be cool being able to enable some menu options from movescount for the people that like to tweak things on the go, so by default the watch is easy to use, but if you like it complicated, you can open more options.

- More navigation optioncs and improvements.

Things to keep (or improve if possible):

- Fantastic GPS look up time and precission
- FuseSpeed. I love that.
- Reliability and build quaiity. Users love bug-free tech products that work as expected... keep the good job, but the same quality perceived in the watch has to be perceived in movescount (lately has not been great).

Regards,
Kurt.-


----------



## cleanton

morey000 said:


> I found something on the Suunto web site. The two new Ambit 3 models will be the Ambit 3 Peak, and the Ambit 3 Sport. They're listed on their support page. (oops  )
> 
> View attachment 1533141


Did you download the manuals?


----------



## dosenfisch

It was just a dead link, for example Amit 3 Sport on the German support page (http://www.suunto.com/de-DE/Support/Produktsupport/?product=12654)


----------



## morey000

morey000 said:


> I found something on the Suunto web site. The two new Ambit 3 models will be the Ambit 3 Peak, and the Ambit 3 Sport. They're listed on their support page. (oops  )
> 
> View attachment 1533141


*^^^ the Ambit 3's have now been removed from the support page dropdown list. not there anymore.

*so... I guess that means that the Ambit 3 has been cancelled. 

oh- thanks for the link to the interval app generator, I hadn't seen that one: Interval App Generator | Seckle

although- it's still way easier on the garmin. not sure how to put in rest times on this tool.


----------



## hvrietsc

morey000 said:


> oh- thanks for the link to the interval app generator, I hadn't seen that one: Interval App Generator | Seckle
> 
> although- it's still way easier on the garmin. not sure how to put in rest times on this tool.


Just stick them in there. The example shows 1 minute rests inbetween.


----------



## Matisa

It seems that you can buy it already and it will ship out on September 1st. 
Suunto Ambit3 Peak Black HR (mukana sykevyö) | Varuste.net

Thinking about dishing the Fenix 2 for this one.


----------



## hvrietsc

Matisa said:


> It seems that you can buy it already and it will ship out on September 1st.
> Suunto Ambit3 Peak Black HR (mukana sykevyö) | Varuste.net
> 
> Thinking about dishing the Fenix 2 for this one.


But what we want to know is what features does it have. A price of 500 euros is all we know ...


----------



## Matisa

hvrietsc said:


> But what we want to know is what features does it have. A price of 500 euros is all we know ...


I agree. 
At least we know it's not a rumour.
And apparently we'll know all about the specs, early July.


----------



## hvrietsc

Matisa said:


> I agree.
> At least we know it's not a rumour.
> And apparently we'll know all about the specs, early July.


I guess we can wait that long.


----------



## cobrapa

That explains the 38% off on Ambit2 email I received from Clever Training today... sounds like a sale prior to new release.


----------



## gaijin

cobrapa said:


> That explains the 38% off on Ambit2 email I received from Clever Training today... sounds like a sale prior to new release.


+1 ;-)


----------



## margusl

Maybe it has been there for ages, but just noticed that in addition to /devices/gpsorbit/binary REST API call there's also /devices/*glonass*orbit/binary ( https://uiservices.movescount.com/devices/help ), I believe it's quite safe to assume to have faster stallite fix and higher accuracy in more difficult environments.


----------



## byasini

All the retail store in Iran are running out of Ambi2!
I asked one of them about the new Ambit and he told me Suunto had informed them about the new Ambit.


----------



## HIKESOLO

I'm just hoping for vibration alerts and wireless upload. I could live without the wireless upload though, but definitely hope we get vibration alerts!


----------



## Falconeye75

Hope Battery life will be increased even if the add a lot of functions. Hope they will profite some new updates for Ambit 2, I just had one update and I think it's not enough for a watch of this price. And Please SUUNTO make more waypoints not just 100 and make possible to hve ETE / ETA and "on track distance" when you are navigating and not just line of sight distance !!!!


----------



## Madeinhb

Falconeye75 said:


> Hope Battery life will be increased even if the add a lot of functions. Hope they will profite some new updates for Ambit 2, I just had one update and I think it's not enough for a watch of this price. And Please SUUNTO make more waypoints not just 100 and make possible to hve ETE / ETA and "on track distance" when you are navigating and not just line of sight distance !!!!


I think a solar charge when phone is in time mode would be awesome.


----------



## Falconeye75

Madeinhb said:


> I think a solar charge when phone is in time mode would be awesome.


Yes, very good idea, introducing solar charge would be perfect !


----------



## hvrietsc

Falconeye75 said:


> Yes, very good idea, introducing solar charge would be perfect !


Not enough surface on the watch to catch enough rays to make this work. Unless you are willing to strap on a separate charger thingy on your back.


----------



## gaijin

Falconeye75 said:


> Yes, very good idea, introducing solar charge would be perfect !


Suunto have no in-house solar charging technology - there is no Suunto device which incorporates it.

I highly doubt they would invest the time and money into developing this technology for the Ambit.

HTH


----------



## Madeinhb

gaijin said:


> Suunto have no in-house solar charging technology - there is no Suunto device which incorporates it.
> 
> I highly doubt they would invest the time and money into developing this technology for the Ambit.
> 
> HTH


Ehh borrow from gshocks.


----------



## Madeinhb

hvrietsc said:


> Not enough surface on the watch to catch enough rays to make this work. Unless you are willing to strap on a separate charger thingy on your back.


Gshocks don't have much space either. I know solar won't help when using the gps, etc. but in time mode only it should be able to keep the charge at 100%


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Except if you want that, you get a GoalZero solar charger from which you can recharge any USB device - and you can have the solar panel strapped to your backpack, exposed to the sun, not hidden on your wrist and extra-small, hence ineffective. I'm all for solar, but only as it makes the best sense.


----------



## kmseteam

My guesswork for A3: Same body as A2, except for different bezel, Bluetooth LE, possibly enabling wireless connection with computer, GLONASS (which is not always a good thing, russians and accuracy should never be mentioned in a same sentence, not even during the same day), otherwise same functions as A2, the software to be combatible to both A2 and A3.


----------



## HIKESOLO

kmseteam said:


> My guesswork for A3: Same body as A2, except for different bezel, Bluetooth LE, possibly enabling wireless connection with computer, GLONASS (which is not always a good thing, russians and accuracy should never be mentioned in a same sentence, not even during the same day), otherwise same functions as A2, the software to be combatible to both A2 and A3.


I think they are going to make more of a change. I really hope they are able to get rid of the gigantic antenna hanging off the side. If they don't have a wireless way of changing settings on the watch (either within the watch itself or through a wireless connection) I think it would be a huge mistake.


----------



## HIKESOLO

Just came across this in the Garmin forums...

Suunto Ambit 3.


----------



## margusl

All I can figure out from google translate gibberish is that's just another wishlist. With Ambit1 picture.


----------



## twelveone

Exactly. The image is taken from here, which is old, original ambit1.

suunto ambit watches 3d model


----------



## HIKESOLO

Thought it was the Ambit 1, just figured I'd post it since I came across it in another forum.


----------



## kmseteam

It appears to me that the text we recently saw is the latest best-seller from the author of the book "the greatest war victories of Italy".


----------



## anto1980

Tomorrow will open OutDoor Show in Germany and the Ambit3 will be unveiled!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HIKESOLO

anto1980 said:


> Tomorrow will open OutDoor Show in Germany and the Ambit3 will be unveiled!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't see them on the list of exhibitors. Hopefully I'm wrong...


----------



## Chossid

in for results


----------



## silentvoyager

http://www.outdoor-show.de/od-wAssets/pdf/de/OutDoor_2014_Guide.pdf
See page 48. Suunto is together with Salomon.


----------



## mondoshawan

first look at Ambit3.

no Vibration Alert and no ANT+ anymore&#8230; arrgh


----------



## twelveone

I'm sold. HR swimming data, activity tracker and mobile sync / notifications are big selling points for me.


----------



## calumr

I think I'll upgrade from my Ambit1 to the Ambit3. Bluetooth accessories and phone uploads were my main requests. I was considering the Fenix2, but it seems less reliable from what I've read (and it's a little more ugly that the Ambits).

I just wish there was an Ambit3 Peak in green or yellow, black is a bit boring.


----------



## HIKESOLO

Killing me that there isn't vibration alerts. I run/walk solely so vibration alerts make things much easier rather than constantly having to stare at the watch. Then again I could just lose some of this damn weight and run only, haha.


----------



## Saikkju

Link to Suunto release from their global front page: http://www.suunto.com/News/Track-an...entures-with-the-new-Suunto-Connected-Family/

"The app will first be available for iPhone and iPad, and it can be downloaded from the App Store from 1st of September. Availability of the Android version will be announced later."

"_Find more detailed product info on Suunto.com starting 15th of July."
_


----------



## cleanton

Nothing new for me. I will stay on Ambit 2 and may be to switch to Ambit 4 next year.


----------



## Saikkju

It might be same approach for me.


----------



## kmseteam

Nothing fo me either. There's nothing as impractical than having a smartphone along in cycling, let alone running.


----------



## zaskarmen

I hope they can add the activity tracker on ambit 2,also hope for a next fw upgrade,do i ask for too much?


Enviado desde mi iPhone usando Tapatalk - ahora gratis!!


----------



## August Von Mackensen

Nothing tempting for me...don't care about connectivity with smartphone, gonna stick with my ambit 2 for now. I have a feeling that it is not going to sell much....


----------



## kmseteam

And it's a connection with iphone, it makes things even worse. My guess is some properties will be added to A2 after A3 has been available for a while. Not those smarthone things though, because ANT+ has its limitations.


----------



## bruceames

I was hoping Suunto would develop an Ant+ HR belt, but it looks like they're going in the opposite direction.

Doubling the storage capacity seems pretty useless, since the battery itself will need to be recharged at least twice before memory gets full and by that time one can download any moves via BT to a smartphone.


----------



## bjw29

Where can you purchase the SUUNTO AMBIT3 PEAK BLACK


----------



## gaijin

bwrian said:


> Where can you purchase the SUUNTO AMBIT3 PEAK BLACK


Nowhere ... yet. Scheduled to be introduced in September, probably with limited availability at first. Probably will be available at all the usual places for the Christmas season.

HTH


----------



## calumr

Some more official info from Suunto:

Suunto Ambit3 - Suunto


----------



## byasini

http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2014/07/suunto-ambit3-multisport.html

So the rumors were correct!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Facewest

Hi,

We have made our Ambit3 watches available to pre-order (Ambit3) as we have found that plenty of people want to get one on a 'first come, first serve' basis. We will be receiving our stock of Suunto Ambit3 products in September and customers who have pre-ordered will have their watches dispatched almost immediately after their arrival with us.

Hope this helps

Jonny - Facewest.co.uk


----------



## zoneinfo

gaijin said:


> Nowhere ... yet. Scheduled to be introduced in September, probably with limited availability at first. Probably will be available at all the usual places for the Christmas season.
> 
> HTH


A few days ago they were listed as "backordered" on rei.com. I just checked now and it looks like they're in stock and ready to ship (EDIT: I should have read closer, they're still backordered when you place the order). I bet they'll be in stores in a few days.

Suunto Ambit3 Peak GPS Multifunction Heart Rate Monitor - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## mnaranjo

I like a lot the new features of the ambit3
But I have too much ant+ sensors
And even I record tracks in both the watch an the garmin edge at the same time, now impossible with the new BT belt

Do you know if the belt can be used directly with the iphone apps (endomondo...)
That would be an option for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pa7a7oz

You can buy a tickr heart rate belt with dual band ( ant+ and Bluetooth ) but you need to change yours ant pods  you can try the "viva" heart belt, is the same thing than the tickr with transceiver ( ant+ to Bluetooth) capability


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mnaranjo

Yes but the question is if the new suunto BT belt will work as standard BT belt with iPhones/android

Anyway I don't understand why the new ambit is not dual ant+/BT as the fenix
Even having the GPS antenna out of the body


Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk HD


----------



## zwolf

The Fenix is not dual. It is BT ore ANT+. If you switch on BT, ANT+ is not working any more and vice versa. If you connect your fenix with your mobile via BT you can not use any ANT+ device. No HR, or any other pot. If you use HR with ANT+ the connection to mobile is not here anymor.
I hope Ambit 3 can use both at the same time. Then you can go running an see your messages from your mobile in your pocket.


----------



## morey000

zwolf said:


> ...
> I hope Ambit 3 can use both at the same time...


the Ambit 3 doesn't have ANT+ at all. You'll need to buy a new HR monitor if you only have an ANT+ one.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Yes, that means that you need the new BT HR belt (or another one; that should work, too) and BT+ pods if you want/need to use any (with which compatibility will need to be checked).

But it also means that you can get notifications your iPhone received shown on your Ambit3.


----------



## zwolf

Yes, that was what I want to say. On Ambit3 I hope to connect the HR belt (BT for sure) and the phone at the same time and use both at the same time. On the fenix I cannot use a BT HR belt (the one I have tried (Runtastik) is not working) and so you cannot have both at the same time. And yes this is interesting for me, because I been often oncall in my job and this can help not missing an important call.


----------



## mnaranjo

Also it will be interesting to know battery drawn with BT messages from phone activated
On fenix if activated battery lasts less than one day, with no sport use


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

I don't get enough notifications to talk about that, but having the connection between A3 and iPod Touch active (but screen turned off when not actually using it), e.g. recording a move on Ambit3 and in the Movescount app simultaneously, seems to use very little battery on the i-device and not impact the watch all that much. GPS seems the much worse draw.


----------



## pjc3

From the mobile App


> You can change general settings offline (e.g. device language, tone settings, time format). Customizing sport modes requires an internet connection over Wi-Fi or cellular. Carrier data fees may apply on cellular connections.


No offline management.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paduncan

Is there a HR belt that transmits both BT and ANT+? I would like to transmit HR data to the Ambit 3, but also see HR on my Garmin Edge 800 which is on my bike.


----------



## paduncan

paduncan said:


> Is there a HR belt that transmits both BT and ANT+? I would like to transmit HR data to the Ambit 3, but also see HR on my Garmin Edge 800 which is on my bike.


Sorry - just saw the above post about the TICKR - looks promising!


----------



## morey000

paduncan said:


> Is there a HR belt that transmits both BT and ANT+? I would like to transmit HR data to the Ambit 3, but also see HR on my Garmin Edge 800 which is on my bike.


Mio Link does it.


----------



## zoneinfo

Looks like the ambit3 is available in all REI stores and online now. Has anyone picked one up? First impressions?


----------



## cobrapa

zoneinfo said:


> Looks like the ambit3 is available in all REI stores and online now. Has anyone picked one up? First impressions?


Really? Where are you? I see it on the rei website, but all the local stores show 'out of stock', at least when I looked at the Ambit3 peak/HRM.

Looks like Seattle gets them first!


----------



## martowl

cobrapa said:


> Really? Where are you? I see it on the rei website, but all the local stores show 'out of stock', at least when I looked at the Ambit3 peak/HRM.
> 
> Looks like Seattle gets them first!


I ordered mine from REI about a week ago, it should be here today or tomorrow.


----------



## zoneinfo

cobrapa said:


> Really? Where are you? I see it on the rei website, but all the local stores show 'out of stock', at least when I looked at the Ambit3 peak/HRM.
> 
> Looks like Seattle gets them first!


I think REI's flagship store and headquarters is in Seattle. Sorry I assumed it was out everywhere since it's in all the stores within ~10/20 miles of me (from the "check in-store availability" button). I bet it'll be everywhere in days.... Though I'm going to wait for the 9/9 Apple iWatch announcement before pulling the trigger on the Suunto.


----------



## martowl

zoneinfo said:


> I think REI's flagship store and headquarters is in Seattle. Sorry I assumed it was out everywhere since it's in all the stores within ~10/20 miles of me (from the "check in-store availability" button). I bet it'll be everywhere in days.... Though I'm going to wait for the 9/9 Apple iWatch announcement before pulling the trigger on the Suunto.


 I'll wager the Apple watch will be great but will use the phone GPS for location, I seriously doubt they will put a GPS chip in the watch as it does not make sense with one in the phone and the watch would be expected to leverage phone info. I do think Apple's product, if shown, will kill the activity trackers but I doubt it will be useful for long distance events including biking or running. A lot of the useful data we get from the watches is R-R analysis, which I think is very tough to do with an optical HR monitor. I thought about this a bit but doubt the Apple device will suit my needs. If you rarely run or bike out of phone service range and don't go longer than 5-6h it might be great....total speculation I know but the reason I already decided on the Ambit.


----------



## zoneinfo

martowl said:


> I'll wager the Apple watch will be great but will use the phone GPS for location, I seriously doubt they will put a GPS chip in the watch as it does not make sense with one in the phone and the watch would be expected to leverage phone info.


I hear ya; but I'm still going to wait one more week to see what fitness and health sensors they'll have. Who knows maybe I'll get both?


----------



## MiklosR

Helsinki Airport


----------



## martowl

zoneinfo said:


> I hear ya; but I'm still going to wait one more week to see what fitness and health sensors they'll have. Who knows maybe I'll get both?


If you want, buy 2 Ambit3 watches and the iWatch and send me the extra Ambit3 watch, I'll PM you my address

I am probably confined to 1 expensive watch.

However, I am waiting for Tues announcement for my wife, who wants a Vivofit Smart that just was released by Garmin. I suspect the Apple device will be better.


----------



## zoneinfo

martowl said:


> If you want, buy 2 Ambit3 watches and the iWatch and send me the extra Ambit3 watch, I'll PM you my address
> 
> I am probably confined to 1 expensive watch.
> 
> However, I am waiting for Tues announcement for my wife, who wants a Vivofit Smart that just was released by Garmin. I suspect the Apple device will be better.


I just picked up the Ambit3 Peak on my lunch break. So far so good 

http://i.imgur.com/lb2kt5E.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/nRXnzjh.jpg

It's a big watch; but in person it was still smaller than what I was expecting it to be.

EDIT: Now that I had a few minutes to play with it the first experience with the menu system has been laughably bad. I managed to override the view button with a different shortcut and then enter maintenance mode and power off the watch. It'll remain in this state until work tomorrow where I left the USB cable (the watch won't power on without the cable per the docs).  All I really wanted to do was get the view button back to a state where it would toggle the back-lite mode (you can't delete "shortcuts" apparently, you have to set a new one from the GENERAL section, which my watch doesn't appear to have). Crazy and comical fail for a first real experience


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Uhm. That's why you shouldn't even know where the maintenance mode is 

And you can set the view-button shortcut to just about anything that supports it. Recommendation in my review (for Ambit3): set it to go to the notifications...
I'll admit, though, that a) I've had way too much experience with Suuntos, so it all seems logical to me and b) it doesn't help that they changed the way some of these functions worked around a few times now.


----------



## zoneinfo

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Uhm. That's why you shouldn't even know where the maintenance mode is


It's going to be a good watch; I just felt that I had a Seinfeld type moment by clicking 3 buttons and having the watch explode.


----------



## roots_n_rocks

I think i found the perfect pair for ambit 3 peak.
That is wahoo tickr x hr belt.
Recording hr while swimming + running dynamics


----------



## cleanton

roots_n_rocks said:


> I think i found the perfect pair for ambit 3 peak.
> That is wahoo tickr x hr belt.
> Recording hr while swimming + running dynamics


For wahoo it says "*All features available ONLY on the Wahoo Fitness App for iPhone."*


----------



## martowl

cleanton said:


> For wahoo it says "*All features available ONLY on the Wahoo Fitness App for iPhone."*


From what I saw on the DCRainmaker forum answers, the HR works with the Ambit3, I do not know if it provides R-R data to the watch. Since the Ambit does not provide running dynamics you are correct, this would only work with the Wahoo app.


----------



## roots_n_rocks

martowl said:


> From what I saw on the DCRainmaker forum answers, the HR works with the Ambit3, I do not know if it provides R-R data to the watch. Since the Ambit does not provide running dynamics you are correct, this would only work with the Wahoo app.


I don't think that hr belts have to do anything with R-R data. 
I think the only thing they do is transmit beats and let the watch calculate the R-R values.
By the way, have you find a way to use R-R data for training ? 
From the research i have done i didn't find anything. At this point R-R data are only good for recovery estimation.

As for running dynamics, i wanted that data and if i can have it in a seperate application and not in the watch, thats fine by me.
Who knows, maybe in the future the two companies cooperate and get the data directly to ambit.


----------



## MiklosR

roots_n_rocks said:


> At this point R-R data are only good for recovery estimation.


And for VO2.


----------



## mcbadger

roots_n_rocks said:


> I don't think that hr belts have to do anything with R-R data.
> I think the only thing they do is transmit beats and let the watch calculate the R-R values.


I think some of the old analogue belts did that, but the modern ANT+ and BTLE ones calculate the rate and the R-R Intervals internally and send them to the watch once or twice a second. The optical armbands like the Mio and the Scosche don't produce accurate R-R data and that messes up VO2max and recovery rate on Garmin watches, so presumably those are what it's good for.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## martowl

roots_n_rocks said:


> I don't think that hr belts have to do anything with R-R data.
> I think the only thing they do is transmit beats and let the watch calculate the R-R values.
> By the way, have you find a way to use R-R data for training ?
> From the research i have done i didn't find anything. At this point R-R data are only good for recovery estimation.
> 
> As for running dynamics, i wanted that data and if i can have it in a seperate application and not in the watch, thats fine by me.
> Who knows, maybe in the future the two companies cooperate and get the data directly to ambit.


R-R data is used to calculate the PTE and EPOC, which I use live for training. I pay attention to my PTE when running ultras so I don't push too hard too early and so that I don't push too hard uphill. I can watch my HR but over long time periods if I pushed too hard early, I will pay attention to the PTE.


----------

